# Célula organizada em Vila Franca de Xira



## stormy (15 Abr 2015 às 21:03)

No dia de hoje as condições não eram as ideais para estruturas muito organizadas, no entanto surgiram algumas células pontualmente fortes/marginalmente severas, como alias foi discutido ontem no tópico das previsões.

Após uma manhã de sol na região de Lisboa, acumulou-se bastante energia, e eu decidi em conjunto com o Geiras arriscar uma saída a VFX, onde a brisa de W/NW que entraria ao meio da tarde teria condições para disparar alguma convecção.

Na fase de iniciação, as estruturas conseguiram organizar-se dado o shear marginal e a instabilidade moderada, o que resultou em imagens bastante impressionantes, que o Geiras captou de modo irrepreensível.

Seguem-se as fotos abaixo.


----------



## Geiras (15 Abr 2015 às 21:17)

Aqui estão as fotos! Foi muito interessante assistir ao nascimento e desenvolvimento da célula!

Agradecimentos ao #Ecobcg pela ajuda na edição da fotografia panorâmica. 

O início...












A desenvolver...






A Sul:






A norte com *arcus cloud* definido
















E por fim uma panorâmica


----------



## Portugal Storms (15 Abr 2015 às 21:55)

Simplesmente ESPETACULAR.  Parecem fotos saídas do tornado alley nos EUA. Brilhante trabalho


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2015 às 01:26)

Geiras disse:


> Célula que registei juntamente com o Stormy em V.F.de Xira esta tarde!



 Fabulosa reportagem, essa célula foi mesmo de encomenda para vocês mas também é preciso saber-se onde se colocar.


----------



## Geiras (16 Abr 2015 às 15:50)

Tivemos imensa sorte, tínhamos então acabado de chegar quando ela começou a nascer. Depois foi rapidamente procurar um local para nos estabelecermos eheh


----------



## lserpa (16 Abr 2015 às 23:00)

Wow  belo registo... Simplesmente brutal!!!! Também já fiz um registo similar, esta em abril de 2010... A foto foi registada na cidade de Viana do Castelo. Nesse dia, houve relatos de um tornado em Gaia se não me falha a memória...
Mas claro, o meu registo nada tem de espetacular quando comparado com o vosso!! Muito bom mesmo, Tiro-vos o Chapéu


----------



## MSantos (17 Abr 2015 às 11:48)

Belas fotos pessoal! O céu estava explosivo!


----------



## NunoC (29 Abr 2015 às 17:30)

As imagens são de facto irrepreensíveis! Excelente trabalho!


----------



## Geiras (29 Abr 2015 às 19:18)

Obrigado pessoal


----------

